# Heeling and stack(ish) photos!



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Heeling photos and stack courtesy of @Rei! Last two taken by me. 

Sawyer is now 14 (almost 15) months and maturing super nicely. I’m so happy with how his heeling is coming along (the flashier the better, I’m a sucker for it). Really nice ball drive. Currently working on more engagement, as always, shaping a hold and retrieve, and a sit and a down in motion! The sit is harder than the down for him, but we’re working on it! 

Aiming for a BH, but also training in the phases of IPO when I have the time for fun! If I had more of an open schedule to commit to it at the moment, we’d totally do more, it’s addicting. He’s only had a couple bitework sessions and we just recently started tracking. He’s so much fun to train when he’s not being a stubborn teen about it.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

A VERY GOOD BOY. Your heeling is seriously looking awesome, I'm glad you let me take photos so you can see for yourself (but seriously next time, need more time and a better location and I'm definitely stacking him again LOL)!! It's been really cool to watch you guys grow together and can't wait to see what you'll do in the future!


----------



## gbeck (May 3, 2015)

Beautiful dog! Looks like he enjoys heeling! Can you share any tips on how you got him to heel so well?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice shots! That heel looks pretty sharp! And your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos and gorgeous dog!


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Handsome boy! Looks like his heel is coming along very nicely


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog and heeling! Looks like you both are having fun. Great photographs also!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You've got really nice positioning in that heel. Great job.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Handsome man!!!! Great looking heel!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The dog is beautiful and so is the heeling-like the last pics -his coat is gorgeous in those


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's some really nice heeling, BUT at the last IPO event I was at, the judge criticized handlers who had their left hands to the left of the dog's head, and docked them points.

Soo...good to be aware of that.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> That's some really nice heeling, BUT at the last IPO event I was at, the judge criticized handlers who had their left hands to the left of the dog's head, and docked them points.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo...good to be aware of that.




Really? Where should the hand be then? At my club I think almost everyone has their hand to the left of the dog’s head


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Femfa said:


> Really? Where should the hand be then? At my club I think almost everyone has their hand to the left of the dog’s head


Just relax it and let it move naturally with the dog, don't hold it rigid and fixed right next to her head like you're going to smack her with it. Thats handler help.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, hold it in a normal walking position, the way you would if the dog wasn't there, except make sure you don't touch the dog as you are swinging your arms.

Some judges don't care, but technically, it could be seen as 'handler help'. 

Here's last year's WUSV winner doing obedience:


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks all! And thank you re: the heeling tips! Definitely a huge problem I have - stiff arm! I tend to not know how to function like a normal human when practicing heeling with him because I'm so focused on making sure he's in proper position. Something to practice for sure!


----------

